

The Innovation Problem, no one else cares. - agentbleu
http://thenextweb.org/2008/05/29/the-innovation-problem-no-one-else-cares/

======
jgamman
i volunteer to dispense this large tax windfall. i promise i'll do it fairly.
i also require a large hat and must be referred to as 'Oh Benevolent One -
Giver of Life, Taker of Evil Corporate Profits'. Yeah it's a problem but
!=problem doesn't neccesarily = solution, it may just be another stupid
problem.

